# An Interesting TSA Experience (Positive)



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

Baahhhhh! Experience of a sheep at a TSA checkpoint 

I got myself into a seeming pickle yesterday at San Francisco International. I managed to pack my Driver's License, my only official photo id on me, in my checked baggage and realized what I had done after checking in my bag.

So I show up at TSA through the Pre-Check line, which I was eligible for, and told the TSA agent what had happened. He said not to worry. and that he will call a Supervisor and she will take care of it. So in a few minutes the Supervisor lady showed up. She asked me what other Id's I had handy. I showed her my company photo id and several credit cards. She then asked me, if I had my health insurance card of something like that, which of course I did. After checking those she signed off on my boarding card and said that I was good to go, and please proceed through the Pre-Check checkpoint. Which of course I did. And as usual it took a minute to get the bag through x-ray and me through the magnetometer and I was on my way.

What I thought might get me into a horrible pickle actually cost just 5 extra minutes and I was relieved.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow. That's awesome.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 14, 2013)

Sheep 1 - Haters 0


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 14, 2013)

It's nice to hear that TSA agents are human too!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 14, 2013)

The TSA remains a huge waste of taxpayer money. That being said I am glad your plans were not disrupted and that the employees were pleasant. For what its worth my last flight out of CAK had a friendly TSA staff and an easy checkpoint, I don't hate the agents just their agency.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 14, 2013)

As much as you Travel on Airlines jis you're Probably an Honorary TSA Agent! Did you show them your Badge? :lol:


----------



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> As much as you Travel on Airlines jis you're Probably an Honorary TSA Agent! Did you show them your Badge? :lol:


Well I have gone through the rigmarole of becoming a Global Entry System Trusted Traveler by going through the biometrics registration and extended interview process. So in some sense I fall in the category of most trusted variety of sheep ... err ... traveler that they have and on whom they probably have an extensive dossier. :lol: So in some sense I am a high level sheep I'd say  What can I say, I just find the notion of soaring in the sky instead of bitching and moaning about it on the ground quite attractive at least for myself 

Mind you, I looove traveling on the ground too, specially by train, e.g. as I did two weekends back in Alaska. But there is no way for me to visit my native India, or fly across the North Pole or the Hindu Kush and the Urals and Bering Sea or South to North across the middle of Siberia over Ekaterinberg and then over the Svalbards and Spitzbergen in crisp arctic clear weather on a moonlit night, by train. So each has its own charm.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 14, 2013)

jis said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > As much as you Travel on Airlines jis you're Probably an Honorary TSA Agent! Did you show them your Badge? :lol:
> ...


----------



## railiner (Dec 14, 2013)

It was admirable for you to take the time to post a positive story about the TSA, among the almost all negative stories posted on these boards.....


----------

